# Guinea Pig with scabs on lower back



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

My 3 year old male guinea pig tthe last few days has been sitting downstairs in his hutch outside, he usually always stays upstairs. We thought it was a tad odd but he seemed happy and eating fine. Then tonight we picked him up for a cuddle and we noticed some fur missing on his lower back/bottom area and scabs and cuts, they look like lots of small red dots, but then there is a cluster and it is very scabbed over.

I de flea my rabbits and guinea pig, I clean them out weekly and use a fly strike solution on their hutch. Any ideas what it could be? He is off to the vet first thing in the morning.

I have brought him inside into a hutch in a cool room in the house just incase, as he looks quite sore.

I feel terrible for him


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

IS your guinea pig housed with the rabbit ? The guinea pig could have a vitamin C deficency.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

He is with a rabbit, I know it isn't advised but he has been with the male rabbit for about 18 months now since his brother, Jack, passed away. He has never had any issues, our vet said as long as he was getting guinea pig food and fed well it was ok, if they were getting along ok.

I do feed him on guinea pig nuggets, which the rabbit wont actually touch, so he has his own rabbit pellets.

Could this be a symptom of vit c deficiancy?? He has never had any ill health in the past.


----------

